# 2xMonitor



## stagehand (20. August 2001)

Hallo alle miteinander 

Ich wollte mal was fragen . Ist es möglich, an einem PC zwei verschiedene Bildschirme anzuschließen, die dann auch noch verschiedenen Inhalt anzeigen??

BSP.: Auf einem Bildschirm bearbeite ich ein Bild unter Adobe Photoshop und sobald ich z.B. das Bild rot eingefärbt habe, sehe ich auf dem zweiten Bildschirm das Ergebnis...quasi eine ständige Vorschauoption. 

Ich wurde gefragt ob man sowas bewältigen kann und da ich mir das net so ganz vorstellen kann, dachte ich dass ich hier mal nachfrage. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen dh. ich hoffe ich habe den Sachverhalt verständlich dargestellt. 

Danke im Voraus
MFG stagehand


----------



## Rene (21. August 2001)

Hi,

also mit winME und Win2k ist es überhaubt kein Problem zwei Graka´s zu betreiben an die du dann 2 Monitore anschliessen kannst.

aber die Sache, die du angesprochen hast, bez. Vorschau funktion, hängt dann wohl eher von der Software ab, oder?

Wenn da genaueres weißt, kannst du es ja mal posten.

René


----------



## Dunsti (21. August 2001)

wie Rene schon geschrieben hat ist es kein Problem, zwei Grafikkarten in einem Rechner zu betreiben.

Es gibt sogar Grafikkarten, die schon für 2 oder 4 Bildschirme Anschlüsse haben.

Das Ergebnis dabei ist dann allerdings "nur", daß Du Deine Desktopgröße verdoppelst (bzw. vervierfachst)

hast Du im Moment also z.B. 1024x768 dann hast Du nachher 2048x768.

Das Problem mit Photoshop ist damit also nicht unbedingt gelöst. Alles was Du hast, ist ein größerer Anzeigebereich ... den Rest muss die Software hergeben.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

